# Question on alcohol license - living in Dubai but work visa through Abu Dhabi



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi guys

A quick Q on alcohol licenses. My OH will be getting her visa through Abu Dhabi, but we're in Dubai. When it comes to her alcohol license I understand that she will have to get an Abu Dhabi one. Will she be restricted to only buying alcohol in Abu Dhabi or can she buy in other places like Dubai, or going to to Baracuda? 

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Baraccuda etc you don't need a license to buy. On the back of the license it will state that it is only valid for consuming and transporting alcohol within the Emirate it is issued in. I don't know about purchasing alcohol in Dubai from MMI or A&E with a license from AD.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

If you really want to be safe when buying from barracuda, then don't go the usual E311 route... rather take E611 .. it goes through the outskirts of sharjah and is a straight shot.. no worries about possibly being inspected due to a fender-bender etc..


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, didn't realise you don't need a license to buy in Baraccuda (quickly plans trip....!) And all this time I've been surviving on (and getting addicted to!) Coke Zero....! Gah!

So what is the license officially for? To allow you to purchase and transport it, or to have it at home as well? 

Yeah, I read it was best to avoid roads going through Sharjah completely! Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Technically you need a license to drink alcohol at all! Be it in your home, a bar or otherwise.


----------



## skyrookie (Jun 3, 2013)

I heard a lot of the same.... I visited Barracuda twice while I was there. Prices are reasonable, and the location is out of the way. 
I've done it on 611 and 311. I was a bit nervous on 311 but actually got lucky and was stuck in traffic, so speeding wasn't an issue. 
Problem for me on 611 was I did it at night, at night the camels will roam! Just like dear in the States, if you hit one of those things at full highway speed you'll have a body taking off the entire top of your car and hurting you badly. 
I'd suggest making the drive during the day and taking 611.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

Emanef said:


> Ah, didn't realise you don't need a license to buy in Baraccuda (quickly plans trip....!) And all this time I've been surviving on (and getting addicted to!) Coke Zero....! Gah!
> 
> So what is the license officially for? To allow you to purchase and transport it, or to have it at home as well?
> 
> Yeah, I read it was best to avoid roads going through Sharjah completely! Thanks


Some of the alcohol at barracuda is not what it says on the label, E611 is best though


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Really?! Anything I should keep an eye out for? We tend to drink mostly beer and wine (and port!)


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Emanef said:


> Really?! Anything I should keep an eye out for? We tend to drink mostly beer and wine (and port!)


Stick with the brands you know .. don't experiment and try something you haven't even heard of .. might end up spending some more money but the expensive brands aren't messed with ...


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, thanks for the advice!


----------



## suzannemel (Mar 11, 2014)

Chocoholic said:


> Baraccuda etc you don't need a license to buy. On the back of the license it will state that it is only valid for consuming and transporting alcohol within the Emirate it is issued in. I don't know about purchasing alcohol in Dubai from MMI or A&E with a license from AD.


Sign up with African + Eastern and they're great! Got all the brands from Barracuda and are very convenient. MMI Dubai is a scam!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

suzannemel said:


> Sign up with African + Eastern and they're great! Got all the brands from Barracuda and are very convenient. MMI Dubai is a scam!


Hi,
Your post does not actually make sense.
An alcohol licence in Dubai has both A&E and MMI logos on it and you can buy from either company.
Barracuda is in Umm Al Qwain and is in an Emirate that does not require an alcohol licence to purchase. However - this does not mean you can buy products there and then bring them to Dubai, without potential problems.

A small tip - please be careful when you criticise companies in Dubai - this can land you in trouble (especially when they are owned by very influential local families!).

Cheers
Steve


----------



## wazza2222 (Sep 7, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Your post does not actually make sense.
> An alcohol licence in Dubai has both A&E and MMI logos on it and you can buy from either company.
> Barracuda is in Umm Al Qwain and is in an Emirate that does not require an alcohol licence to purchase. However - this does not mean you can buy products there and then bring them to Dubai, without potential problems.
> ...


That post smells of troll (First time poster and its a commercially driven attack? hmmm)
BTW poster, although they are convenient they are also 30 to 50% dearer and do NOT stock a fraction of what is available at Barry.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

I think the OP will need to show an AD tenancy contract to get an AD licence. If that's not required then prices at Spinneys, A&E and Gray Mackenzie in AD are about the same as Barracuda, just far less choice (Spinneys Corniche is best imo). Far cheaper than DXB as you just pay the price on the shelf, not 30% tax added


----------



## arabianhorse (Nov 13, 2013)

There's a shop in Etihad Plaza, KCA.
Great selection of wine and the other stuff which I don't drink.
No licence required.
Kiwi, Oz, Sud Africa, Argentinian, Chilean, and even yankee wines.
Enjoying a great kiwi drop at the mo.


----------



## PaulWHU (Mar 12, 2014)

Emanef said:


> Hi guys
> 
> A quick Q on alcohol licenses. My OH will be getting her visa through Abu Dhabi, but we're in Dubai. When it comes to her alcohol license I understand that she will have to get an Abu Dhabi one. Will she be restricted to only buying alcohol in Abu Dhabi or can she buy in other places like Dubai, or going to to Baracuda?
> 
> Thanks


To answer your question from a different angle I also live in Dubai and also have an AD visa. I decided when we arrived in Dubai in 2011 that I was going to play it straight rather than do the Barracuda thing. I found out that you can get a Dubai alcohol license as an AD visa holder, but you need a No Object Certificate from the AD police (in addition to other docs you need, which either A&E or MMI can tell you about). This was a little hard to get originally but it's a once only thing and I have renewed my license each year since with no hassle at all. In 2011 I got it from a police station which is on Muroor St (aka 4th street) in AD but things change here quickly so not sure if that's where you get it from now.


----------

